# Gauges to a Bf 109F-4 for sale!!



## GT (Aug 4, 2005)

Update.


----------



## JCS (Aug 4, 2005)

You'd think he'd donate something like that to a museum instead of selling it. Thats what I'd do if I had something like that.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2005)

Makes sense, JCS. Better for history to be preserved and be available to see, rather than tucked away in someone's private collection.


----------



## GT (Aug 5, 2005)

Update.


----------

